# Probleme mit dem Lexmark x2250 nach Befüllen von Patronen



## christinacaro (11. Mai 2005)

Gestern habe ich die Patronen meines Druckers nachgefüllt. Seither funktioniert nichts mehr so, wie es soll. Erstens druckt er seither anstatt Magenta nur noch relativ dunkles Lila, was ich mir nur so erklären kann, dass beim Nachfüllen der blauen Farbe etwas in die falsche Kamer gekommen ist (die Einfüllöffnungen habe ich eindeutig nicht verwechselt). Kann ich das irgendwie ändern, oder ist die einzige Lösung, eine neue Patrone zu kaufen?
Das zweite Problem ist, dass der Drucker seither ständig anzeigt, dass die Patronen leer sind, obwohl sie eindeutig voll sind. Wie bringe ich den Drucker dazu, den wirklichen Füllstand anzuzeigen?
Über schnelle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## ksk (12. Mai 2005)

Versuchmal einen Neuen Treiber und

gehe dann, Start/Drucker u. Faxgeräte

Eigenschaften vom Drucker und da kann man die Düsen Reinigen usw.

Den Treiber findest du hier
http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi&&req=:::::


----------



## christinacaro (12. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Antwort. Das Düsenreingiungsprogramm hatte ich schon bestimmt fünf mal durchlaufen lassen, und auch bei dem Ausdruck von der Reinigung war Magenta immer lila. Jetzt habe ich mal fast eine komplette Seite in reinem Magenta drucken lassen, inzwischen erkennt man zumindest wieder, dass es eigentlich Magenta und nicht lila sein soll. Wenn ich diesen Treiber runterlade, hilft das gegen das Problem mit dem falschen Füllstandsanzeiger oder war das ein Lösungsvorschlag für die falsche Farbe?


----------



## ksk (12. Mai 2005)

Naja, ein neuer Treiber wäre auf jedenfall besser. Den, du solltest rechnen, auch wenn der Drucker nur ein Jahr alt ist, ist der Treiber in wirklich min. 2 Jahre alt.
Und der vorteil kann auch sein, das die Farbabstimmung oder Sättigungen besser eingestellt sind. Probier halt aus.


ksk


----------

